# Inconsiderate A-hole



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

Just like to say thanks to the (not appropriate for general viewing) jerk who backed into my front bumper and then left. I really hate people
good news is it should only be $600 to get my bumper redone-#%@&*#@#**


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

that sucks.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Bummer!!!


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Unbelievable some people!

Sorry to hear about that Crusty, that pisses _*me*_ off. 

I hope they sustained considerable damage to thier Hyundia doing it though. :shutme


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

Sad news, hopefully no other damage.


----------



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

I am sorry to hear about your bumper. When I hear things like this I am more reluctant to take my car out. I realize that I should not think this way but being practical it is becoming harder to find replacement parts for these cars. My biggest fear is having damage done to the rear of my 65 and having total loss of the tail panel. I would not even know where to start looking for a replacement. Front fenders and doors also would be a challenge to replace.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Sorry about the fender bender, Crusty. Your car is still a work of art, though. It'll be fine..your wallet just won't be. Yeah, the '65 Tailpanel Jitters....I got 'tapped' in the rear in the rain about 10 years ago, went back to look, and saw no damage. Little old lady in a Toyota. Pouring down rain. Next day, noticed a tiny little dent in the tail panel. Wasn't there before. Not really noticable, but it's there. I've seen tailpanels not as nice as mine go for $400 or so. All old cars have drawbacks to ownership....collision damage is one of 'em. So, I say go out and drive 'em anyway. We only go around once!


----------



## Inda_bebe (Sep 11, 2011)

were you double parking? i only ask cause i back my truck into cars that are double parked all the time. BUT, if i saw a nice classic car i would not be that a-hole cause i got one. (classic car)


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

call insurance they will probably Total it and you can buy the salvage back for 1200.00..... But seriously that sucks....bumping it is one thing but own up and do whats right, did that in a parking lot once and waited for the guy to tell him....ended up being a cop, he was even amazed i waited.


----------



## MickeyKelley (Oct 28, 2011)

Inda_bebe said:


> were you double parking? i only ask cause i back my truck into cars that are double parked all the time. BUT, if i saw a nice classic car i would not be that a-hole cause i got one.


If you were serious about that, then you are totally wrong and a few other choice words. I hate double parkers too but 2 jerks don't make it right. That's why I always park my C6 far away and walk.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

You're totally right, Mickey. I wanted to post earlier about Inda's comments, but my wife told me not to. I would have had a few choice words too......


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

MickeyKelley said:


> If you were serious about that, then you are totally wrong and a few other choice words. I hate double parkers too but 2 jerks don't make it right. That's why I always park my C6 far away and walk.


I parked my c5 tight on the line, away from people, came out from lunch, and a SUV jammed into the open slot. I had to back out so my daughter could get in.. I'll give them credit, they didn't door shot me. Guess I didn't realize church was getting out and the rush was coming., and the extra 20' of walking was a big deal.
Hate it for you Crusty. But, as Rick Dobertin said about driving his J2000 back in the 80's. You don't hang the mona lisa in the out house.. Gotta park it way away and hope everyone leaves it alone.
I hope Inda is joking, that is just stupid, unless she/he likes felony convictions for hit n run.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

If I were to park like a retard I would have no excuse, but I dont, with all my cars. And if I see someone parked like a douchebag- I just say look at that idiot, I would never hit anybodys car on purpose thats just wrong . Inda bebe just helps solidify the fact that I HATE people. I'm not gonna stop driving my car,its waaaaaaay to much fun. I didn't build it to NOT use it, I just have to be EXTRA observant of cars near me.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Just cruise it and take it home. YOu can't park that car normal, it's too nice. I also hate people and think they suck. Maybe you need a trailer and not use it for daily stuff. Classic car insurance will cover it, but I don't want mine hurt either..


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

If it makes ya feel better........

I have a buddy who has a Concours gold '68 GTO cv. 
his 3 yr old daughter got in the car unbeknownst to him sat in front seat and popped it out of gear. The car rolled down the driveway with her screaming. He turned to see his car slam back end first into a very unforgiving tree. Fortunately his daughter was fine. The car? Whole rear end was not so good.

Frame bent, gas tank bent rear deck, bumper destroyed, rear panel destroyed. Lots of major damage. He's in the process of rebuilding it again. The pictures were not pretty, nor his nerves. The parts on the car destroyed were all original to the car and couldn't be saved.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Inda_bebe said:


> were you double parking? i only ask cause i back my truck into cars that are double parked all the time. BUT, if i saw a nice classic car i would not be that a-hole cause i got one.


????


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

FlambeauHO said:


> ????


Yeah he makes it sound like someone spending their hard earned money on anything other than a classic deserves his wrath. People suck!!!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

People don't suck, a$$holes do. And there are more and more of them each day, thanks to the direction our country has taken in regards to "entitlement". And the entitled masses who have their livlihood handed to them by the gov't. don't actually appreciate "stuff" that took blood, sweat, and toil to aquire/restore. So, "stuff" gets trashed. No respect. No taste. No goal. Nothing constructive. We're doomed.


----------



## Inda_bebe (Sep 11, 2011)

sorry if i didnt write down all the details. but i think you would be pissed if you lived in a condo w/ street parking and people double park theyre corollas and civics everyday. i park my 2 vehicles in my 2 car garage and gotta find street parking w/ my third. so if i have to walk 75 yards to find space, screw that. im backing my truck till my metal off-road bumper hits theres and i can care less. since then people have stopped taking up maximum space on my street. 

if i see them i ask kindly if they can move up so that we can all share, but some people dont give a crap and give attitude. i wouldnt mind a good old scrap if it came, sometimes fighting solves everything.

so since he said his bumper got hit, i only asked if he double parked. i wouldnt bump someone at a mall or a store, just on the street in front of my own house. so everyone be considerate, cause theyre are people like me. anyone that wants to yell at my face for bumping them, i just say you didnt leave parking for anyone else and if theyre still in my face. ill gaurantee theyll be faced down. 

so if someone bumps your car for double parking and leaves it there, dont be quick to get mad.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Hate to say it, but, your details didn't help your cause, IMO....... That's the problem today, too many "care less" attitudes...


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Inda_bebe said:


> sorry if i didnt write down all the details. but i think you would be pissed if you lived in a condo w/ street parking and people double park theyre corollas and civics everyday. i park my 2 vehicles in my 2 car garage and gotta find street parking w/ my third. so if i have to walk 75 yards to find space, screw that. im backing my truck till my metal off-road bumper hits theres and i can care less. since then people have stopped taking up maximum space on my street.
> 
> if i see them i ask kindly if they can move up so that we can all share, but some people dont give a crap and give attitude. i wouldnt mind a good old scrap if it came, sometimes fighting solves everything.
> 
> ...


If I were you I'd quit while you are behind. You've already shown your hand.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

I've been working since I was 13, I had an 84 civic crx for 7 years with the goat at home awaiting a restoration. Almost my entire life has been work to fund my hobbies, if I double parked inadvertently or someone else double parked and then I parked in front of them and they left, making it look as though i double parked, regardless the fact remains. If I catch someone purposefully damaging my property, they will be escorted out of their vehicle and given a lesson in curbside etiquette. And I know road rage, this is not associated.


----------



## MickeyKelley (Oct 28, 2011)

India-bebe, the problem is that you are part of the problem, not part of the solution. Try leaving a note on their cars, having them towed if possible or whatever. Lowering yourself DOWN to the lowest level rarely solves the problem, but I'm sure that fist will, until you run into some runt looking bad ass that rearranges your face for free.


----------



## scoob (Jul 18, 2011)

Go back to the parking lot and take a look around most lots have security cameras if so the cops can find him


----------



## Inda_bebe (Sep 11, 2011)

FlambeauHO said:


> If I catch someone purposefully damaging my property, they will be escorted out of their vehicle and given a lesson in curbside etiquette. And I know road rage, this is not associated.


*Edit: Enough is enough................
68'*

So, lets just end it at: I feel bad for you, I would hate to throw hard earned cash into my car that wasnt necessary.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your bumper Crusty....I have 2 friends that recently had a sweet 68 GTO front ended at a stopsign....and a Camaro avoiding a stopsign runner, hit a utility pole.......at least it was a "bolt off/$$$/bolt on injury....I'm sure my 67 GTO is destined for damage.....I live on Long Island, the texting capital of the NorthEast!  Eric


----------



## ColdsnowUSMC (Jul 8, 2007)

I hate people that do that. My daily is a Cruze Eco and even the dings and scratches in that one annoy me. 

Another note, I go out of my way to squeeze in next to cars that are taking up two spots. Snug my passenger door up to their driver door and call it good. That's in my truck, so if they decide to leave me a present that's fine, they aren't doing anything the mountains haven't already done. Call me what you want, but if you can't perform something as simple as fitting into an oversized parking space, you deserve it. Never hit another vehicle though, that's just ignorant.


----------

